# Flame Angel with Ammonia Poisoning



## rk4435 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a 36 gallon bow front aquarium that has been set up for five weeks with 20 pounds of live rock and live sand as well. It currently has two Tomato Clowns and Two Flame Angels. The Flame Angels were showing sign of ick so I took all of the fish out and placed them in to two different quarantine tanks where they were treated with a copper based medicine on day one, followed by another medicine, one drop per gallon for the next week. My intent was to leave the fish in QT for several weeks but last night one of the Flame Angels started showing signs of Ammonia Poisoning. I changed 25% of the QT water every 48 hours. The QT had an ammonia level at .25.

The main tank that the fish have been returned to has a temperature of 76 degrees, KH has been steady at 11, no ammonia or nitrite, and 1.0 ppm for nitrate. It has one urchin, two crabs, and a handful of reef hermits. I have two HOB filters that have a combined rating of 70-75 gallons and I added a uv sterilizer yesterday.

My real question deals with the signs of ammonia poisoning. The Flame Angel is mostly staying vertical rather than horizontal and it is going to the top of the tank for air. Is there anything I can do to help the thing? I am afraid that the ick will return but he looked so distressed in the QT tank that I felt like the best thing to do immediately was to return him to the larger tank with no ammonia.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Gotta return him to the main DT. If the water parameters are not good in the QT, your stressing an already stressed out fish.


----------



## rk4435 (Jan 24, 2013)

It did not have a happy ending. When I returned them to the tank only one of the two looked like it was in bad shape but they both dies within 24 hours.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea, sorry man.


----------

